# Pipsqueak Fox Scarf (K)



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I am offering this pattern for the Pipsqueak Fox Scarf FREE of charge through Black Friday. 
It is a great scarf for beginners as it requires only simple shaping and is worked in garter stitch with a very forgiving yarn. It is one size that fits most and length can be adjusted to suit.
After November 28th 2014 price will be $3.50

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pipsqueak-fox-scarf


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks Janet! Gorgeous scarf!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Where can the pattern be found? I don't see it on your etsy site. It is incredibly cute, and foxes are quite an "in" thing right now. I really like working with Pipsqueak, too! Just bought my granddaughter a sweater with a fox with glasses on it.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Very nice pattern,how do we get it ?


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity. The scarf is adorable! I went to your shop, but could not find the pattern there. Could you tell us please how to get this cute pattern?


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

So sorry I forgot to paste the link - fixed now


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the scarf. How do I get the pattern??


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

janettamargo said:


> So sorry I forgot to paste the link - fixed now


 :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for your "gift" ,I have your flip flop and boot patterns ,too cute !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your fox scarf is so cute, and so kind of you to offer the pattern to all of us. 

Thanks so much. Just love your patterns.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your free pattern ~ it is adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

That is the nicest fox scarf I've seen. The yarn is obviously the best one to use and the face is so well done. Thanks.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks so much!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I just love this scarf. You did a great job. Thanks for making the pattern available. I will be keeping my eye out for some pipsqueak yarn!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It is very cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cute! Thank you & have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you. Have been looking for a fox scarf for grands next winter. Yours is beautiful


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Impossible to buy the Peach here......managed a raspberry...........a Red Fox!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Janet, so very generous of you. It is such a cute scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

cakes said:


> Impossible to buy the Peach here......managed a raspberry...........a Red Fox!


always the way isn't it. You get a great pattern and cannot find the nice yarn. been googling almost all day. had same problem with panda yarn. Finally got what i thought was the correct yarn and made up his snout looks dirty looking so he is in wip bag


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> always the way isn't it. You get a great pattern and cannot find the nice yarn. been googling almost all day. had same problem with panda yarn. Finally got what i thought was the correct yarn and made up his snout looks dirty looking so he is in wip bag


I dont mind a red fox!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thanks so much. Very generous of you.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very cute! Thanks.


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you very much. Have a new grandson and looking forward to making this for him


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you for the adorable scarf pattern. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. The scarf is adorable.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice of you, thanks!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, it is great fun.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you! I like foxes and you did a good job on the fox's face.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So cute and cuddly! Thank you!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I collected fox items (over 500 including clothing, pictures, figurines, etc.) for many, many years and recently purged some rooms because of overkill(?). I have stopped buying fox items but still love the creatures, so will make this scarf for myself.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Thankyou. Very gracious of you.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute.
Thank you.

SEA


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

very generous thx a bunch


----------



## Roadangel (Oct 30, 2014)

Love it!! Thanks so much for sharing & for your generosity ...


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Many thanks ~ my GD will love it.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Can't find the peach yarn here , I've been looking on line .I found chocolate and vanilla, but I would really like the peach ,any one else looking ?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Ginka said:


> Can't find the peach yarn here , I've been looking on line .I found chocolate and vanilla, but I would really like the peach ,any one else looking ?


There is peach on ebay uk but is sent from the U.S. so very expensive postage for anyone in the UK. Might be cheaper on postage for you. Don't know if this helps at all.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you ,I did look at the peach ,its a 8 oz,which I don't think we need for that pattern ,not sure but also found chocolate ,have to think about it ,but thanks for your help !


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Darling pattern.. thanks xo WS


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I saw it this morning and downloaded it already. That's very generous of you!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you! Its adorable in the pipsqueak yarn.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is very kind of you and the pattern is gorgeous!


----------



## Katherine1 (Oct 15, 2014)

I love this for my only grandchild. (Girl) Thank you so much for your generosity. A very nice gift on Thanksgiving! ! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for the gift. My little British GD will love it.


----------



## Solmi (Dec 21, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> Your fox scarf is so cute, and so kind of you to offer the pattern to all of us.
> 
> Thanks so much. Just love your patterns.


Thank you


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, it is adorable, have down loaded the pattern. You are very generous with your talent.


----------



## Shirlbida (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you very much for the pattern. I hope the Pipsqueak yarn is still available.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the adorable pattern. I haven't seen that particular color of Pipsqueak, so I'll have to do a search.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

What a wonderful Thanksgiving gift, thank you!


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you so much! Now I know what to do for my grandson for Christmas!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is so cute! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity. It is a cute pattern


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Janet!!! I'm going to have some happy granddaughters!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Adorable scarf! Thank you for sharing your wonderful design!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely pattern! Bringing this one to a close as it has reached it's 5 page limit.


----------

